# Pro Wrestling/ MMA crossover



## JDenz (Nov 17, 2002)

More MMA fighters are making their way into pro wrestling every day. 

The WRESTLE-1 show is scheduled to take place this weekend in Yokohama (November 17, 2002) and features the debut of a former UFC champion. 

Bob Sapp continues to overworked but definitely not underpaid! 

Bob Sapp is under the managerial advisement of Ishi and is getting a reportedly $50,000 paycheck for each pro wrestling match.....yes, pro wrestling. Sapp gets a nice six-figure payday for his MMA and K-1 bouts. 

Mark Coleman and Kevin Randelman, will debut as a tag team for WRESTLE-1, will undoubtedly be over with the crowd. 

Coleman has tag teamed with Mark Kerr before on Antonio Inoki's first New Years Eve event. Coleman was over but Kerr needed work according to Japanese press. 

This would mark Kevin Randelman's first official match as a 'pro wrestler' and both are getting estimated five-figure paychecks. Rumors has it they're also under Ishi's guidance. 

Who's next? We'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2002)

My BJJ instructor has started wrestling with a local college team to improve, and make more varied, his grappling skills.


----------



## ace (Nov 22, 2002)

While i Love MMA , Pro Wrestling 
Will provide $$ a good living for the fighters.

Pro Wrestling is a Martial Art!\\///
_________________________________----

Could We see some Big Stars from WWE in MMA soon.


_________________________________________


----------

